#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Ризотто

## Пема Дролкар

Лери, итальянское ризотто обычно должно быть "на зубок", упаси бог разварить в кашу, нужно поймать момент, чтоб рис был, как яичко - готовый, но как бы со "скорлупкой". Так что база для любого ризотто - нужно обжарить сухой рис, часто с мелконарезанным луком, со всех сторон - именно для образования " скорлупки", а потом в него вливают немного белого вина и выпаривают почти до сухого, потом добавляют кипящий бульон - понемногу, на уровне поверхности риса - на слабом огне, и так, постепенно подливая бульон, доводят до описанной сверху готовности, перед самым концом добавляя наполнитель - грибы, морепродукты. 

Кстати, сколько ни учила ризотто делать русских друзей - они все равно в подобие плова его превращают, а там дожен быть такая жиденькая как бы подливка. и рис крепенький снаружи, но готовый изнутри.

А вообще миланское ризотто - с шафраном. Говорят, когда делали витражи в Домский собор, в стекло добавляли натуральные красители, и мастер сыпал шафран для желтого цвета, а потом начал сыпать его и в ризотто :Smilie: 

Рис в Италии считается одним из самых дорогостоящих и качественных, но об этом мало кто знает. От Аосты почти до Генуи тянутся зеркала рисовых озер.....рис Арборио - один из самых популярных, и он крупный и овальной формы. Дорогой :Frown: 

Но я люблю гречку.....а живу не в той стране..... :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.01.2019), Арису Кеншин (26.10.2012), Лери (26.10.2012), Нико (09.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2012), Топпер- (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Бао, так не честно, я тему такую не открывала :Smilie: 

Думаю, тема будет в один пост - так что перенесите меня в тему "Рис" :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пема, а вы ещё парочку рецептов подкиньте  :Smilie:  И будет не в один пост.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2013)

----------


## Антон Х

А рецепт пиццы не подкинете?  :Smilie:  Заказная уже жуть как надоела  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyZ

Люблю готовить ризотто  :Smilie:  Самое главное в ризотто - бульон, рис и повар  :Smilie: . К рецепту, который привела Пема хочу добавить, что очень важно постоянно рис перемешивать во время варки. Тогда лучше выделяется клейковина, рис не прилипает ко дну и варится равномерно. 
Как-то смотрел передачу, где в одном ресторане где-то в Италии спросили - "а какое сегодно ризотто"? На что официант ответил - "сегодня повар просто приготовил очень хороший бульон"  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, ладно. :Smilie:  Для тех, кто этим будет заниматься - пишу.

Вот самый простой наглядный рецепт приготовления ризотто по-милански с шафраном. Есть, конечно видео с шеф поварами и более рафинированное приготовление.



На две порции примерно
350 г риса
Должен быть овальный крупный  КРУГЛО-ОВАЛЬНЫЙ, например, Арборио, который долго не разваривается, ДЛИННЫЙ РИС НЕ ГОДИТСЯ 

125 сл.масла
1 небольшая луковица - лучше белая
1 стакан белого столового вина
1 литр говяжьего  некрепкого бульона, бульон поддерживается в постоянном кипящем сооянии и подливается кипящим.
1 пакетик шафрана, можно несколько его волокон (Найдите пропорцию, ризотто должно быть светло-желтым, золотистым)
150 г сыра Пармезан или Грана(другие сыры не годятся) 

Приготовление

Нужна толстодонная низкая кастрюля или сковорода, огонь всегда очень медленный.

В кипящее сл.масло(иногда можно растворить также костный мозг из говяжей кости - так делают с лчших ресторанах - но я не люблю), 
кладется мелко нарезанный репчатый лук, 
потом сухой рис - , равномерно обжариватся - 
затем стакан белого вина до полного выпаривания, 
потом постепенно подливается бульон( не очень концентрированный), понемногу - выпаривается, подливается снова - рис не должен приставать ко дну. 
шафран - пакетик, либо волокна, заранее залитые кипящим бульоном, кладется где-то к середине варки.

Кипящий бульон подливается, пока рис не станет "на зубок", и вокруг не будет типа небольшой подливки. 

Не высушивайте, он должен при подаче расплываться немного на тарелке, потом добавляется либо пармезан, либо Грана Падано  - другие сыры не годятся. Они уже "устаивают" рис. И сразу подается. "Лежалое" ризотто не годится, есть надо сразу же. :Smilie: 

На картинке рис "стоит" - но это дело вкуса. В лучших ресторанах он немного расплывается. Но очень быстро впитывает всю влагу.

Очень важно не дать развариться рису. На русский вкус этот рис еще недоваренный. Но именно небольшой хруст(см1 пост) делает ризотто правильным.

Не пытайтесь превратить ризотто в плов или в кашу.

----------

AndyZ (26.10.2012), Буль (26.10.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2013), Топпер- (26.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Люблю готовить ризотто  Самое главное в ризотто - бульон, рис и повар . К рецепту, который привела Пема хочу добавить, что очень важно постоянно рис перемешивать во время варки. Тогда лучше выделяется клейковина, рис не прилипает ко дну и варится равномерно. 
> Как-то смотрел передачу, где в одном ресторане где-то в Италии спросили - "а какое сегодно ризотто"? На что официант ответил - "сегодня повар просто приготовил очень хороший бульон"


Секрет - не перемешивание, а умение вовремя подбавить нужное количество бульона и также вовремя ризотто снять. Если оно будет готовым еще на огне - на столе оно покажется переваренным.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Топпер- (26.10.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Секрет - не перемешивание, а умение вовремя подбавить нужное количество бульона и также вовремя ризотто снять. Если оно будет готовым еще на огне - на столе оно покажется переваренным.


По поводу мешать или не мешать...как оказалось, мнения разделились. Можно и мешать и не мешать. Меня научили мешать, вот я и мешаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Моя свекровь не мешает. Но для этого нужна правильная кастрюля. Я хотела выше сказать, но забыла. Нужно мешать только сухой рис, а после добавления вина его не трогать. Мешать только к концу.

Я вообще по поводу приготовления только миланского ризотто слышала более пятидесяти мнений. Причем от очень квалифицированных поваров. Но сама приспособилась, как мне лучше. Делаю не на сливочном масле, а на оливковом. А немного сливочного масла кладу в конце, вместе с пармезаном. Вообще многие рецепты модифицирую.

Кстати, блюдо отнимает мало времени - я обычно сижу рядом с книжкой, иногда доливая бульон.

----------


## Акулина

Могу порекомендовать мой ризотто рецепт.


Существует множество рецептов ризотто с различными добавками, но мне нравится вот такой классический рецепт ризотто на курином бульоне с добавлением вина. Травы можно добавить по своему усмотрению. Для изысканности посыпаю готовое блюдо пармезаном и украшаю свежей зеленью.
Продукты (на 4 порции)	
Масло сливочное - 125 г
Куриное филе (порезанное кусочками) - 900 г
Лук репчатый (нашинкованный) - 1 шт.
Рис длиннозернистый - 500 г
Белое вино - 150 г
Шафран (измельченный) - 1 ч. л.
Соль и черный молотый перец
Куриный бульон - 625 г (2 1/2 стакана)
Веточка петрушки для украшения
Пармезан (порезанный тонкими кусочками) - 55 г


1. В глубокой сковороде растопить 55 г масла. Выложить куриное филе и лук. Обжарить на среднем огне, периодически помешивая, в течение 8-10 минут до золотистого цвета.

2. Снизить огонь, высыпать в сковороду рис, жарить, помешивая, около 1-2 минут.

3. Добавить вино и шафран. Посолить и поперчить. Варить до полного испарения жидкости. Добавить 2 половника куриного бульона и варить, помешивая, до испарения жидкости. Добавлять оставшийся бульон по 1 половнику, хорошо перемешивая после каждого, причем каждая последующая порция бульона должна добавляться после полного испарения предыдущей порции. Всего по времени должно уйти около 25 минут.

4. Подавать ризотто на отдельных тарелках, украсив листочками петрушки и посыпав сыром пармезаном и оставшимся маслом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Спасибо. Курица у Вас выйдет, боюсь, сухая. 

А на вид - у Вас нечто вроде плова. В том-то и проблема, что в России ризотто постоянно стараются сделать на манер плова. Рис длиннозернистый - вообще НЕ ДЛЯ РИЗОТТО.

Ни разу в Италии не видела ризотто с курицей. За все 20 лет и при путешествии по всем провинциям. Хотя рецепты такие есть в инете. Риса с курицей - сколько угодно, а вот ризотто практически не подают.  И вообще, ризотто с любым мясом тоже. 

Думаю, не очень курица подходит к жижеообразному ризотто - ведь ризотто нужно подавать, пока там еще нечно навроде соусика - и рис пока не "встал". Пармезаном посыпают тертым.

----------


## Нико

Думаю, это блюдо сложно приготовить в индийских условиях :Cry:

----------


## AndyZ

> Думаю, это блюдо сложно приготовить в индийских условиях


Там есть свое "ризотто" - biryani

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ни разу в Италии не видела ризотто с курицей. За все 20 лет и при путешествии по всем провинциям. Хотя рецепты такие есть в инете. Риса с курицей - сколько угодно, а вот ризотто практически не подают.  И вообще, ризотто с любым мясом тоже.


Кстати, довелось пробывать ризотто с красным вином и кусочками стейка, который просто кладется сверху. Очень вкусно и цвет необычный.

----------


## Нико

> Там есть свое "ризотто" - biryani


Ну, это совсем не ризотто. Это плов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, довелось пробывать ризотто с красным вином и кусочками стейка, который просто кладется сверху. Очень вкусно и цвет необычный.


Да, красное вино можно добавить - я и сама добавляю красное, если нет под рукой белого - вкус практически не разнится, но цвет становится очень неприятным, сероватым.

А то, что на ризотто (или рядом) кладут готовое мясо или, например, панированное обжаренное филе дорады - это не возбраняется. :Smilie:  Просто, думаю, наполнители влияют на консистенцию. ну, и конечно, надо хоть раз в жизни попробовать ризотто у настоящего итальянского шеф-повара, хоть они все и немного по-разному готовят, чтобы понять - что требуется по-максимуму.

Я уже несколько раз учила у себя дома одного моего друга-буддиста, - как делать ризотто, но он упорно всех у себя в доме в Росии угощает чем-то вроде плова - уверенно сообщая всем, что это ризотто, которое его я научила делать в Италии :Smilie:

----------


## Акулина

Просто приготовить ризотто.
Ризотто с шампиньонами

Легкий рецепт ризотто с шампиньонами! И просто, и недорого, и вкусно!
Продукты 
(на 2 порции)
Рис сорта арборио - 150 г
Шампиньоны свежие - 100 г
Лук репчатый - 0,5 шт.
Приправа ("Магги" или к грибам)
Зелень петрушки - несколько веточек
Бульон грибной (или грибной кубик + кипяток) - 0,5 л
Масло оливковое

Шампиньоны помойте, почистите, нарежьте на кусочки и отварите в несоленой кипящей воде 5 минут (бульон не сливайте). 
Мелко пошинкуйте четверть луковицы, припустите на оливковом масле. Затем выложите грибы, добавьте приправу и тушите на несильном огне 20 минут.

Тем временем в кастрюле разогрейте оливковое масло и припустите оставшуюся четвертинку лука.
Подогрейте бульон, получившийся от отваривания грибов, или же приготовьте бульон, разведя грибной кубик в кипящей воде.
В кастрюлю с тушеным луком положите рис, хорошо перемешайте и тушите, постоянно помешивая, на слабом огне 5 минут.
Вливайте в кастрюлю по половнику грибного бульона и тушите на медленном огне, не прекращая помешивать. 
Согласно итальянской традиции, тушить рис таким образом - mantecare по-местному - следует только на слабом огне. Когда рис впитает весь бульон, вливайте новый половник и снова помешивайте (не обязательно использовать весь бульон - ориентируйтесь по степени готовности риса).
Когда рис будет почти готов - al dente, на зубок - добавьте тушеные шампиньоны и мелко порезанную петрушку.
Хорошо все перемешайте, дайте настояться (не забываем помешивать!) на медленном огне 3-5 минут - и готово!
Приятного аппетита! Buon appetito!

----------

